# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, HIWIN Technologies Corp., Taichung, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - HIWIN Technologies Corp.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Articulated Robot Electric gripper exhibition machine

Published on Oct 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Articulated robot RA620 palletizing processing

Published on Oct 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Delta Robot RD4D5 pick and place processing RD4D5

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Delta Robot RD4D5 pick and place processing RD4D

----------


## Airicist

Delta Robot RD403 dynamic tracking

Published on Oct 22, 2015

----------

